# Busy Girls



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

I just hived these bees 6 days ago....great progress. Built out comb on several bars!!!!

http://picasaweb.google.com/kathy.e.gibson/NewTBH?feat=directlink


----------



## beebiker (May 5, 2009)

great job kathy
looks like your off and running. i think you'll find working a top bar loads of fun albeit with a kenyan hive you may find less honey production vs a tanz. still all in all looks like the girls are kicking butt :applause::applause:
beebiker


----------



## Pink Cow (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats! That brand new comb is gorgeous. Was this a package or swarm? We just hived a swarm in our TBH this morning so fingers are firmly crossed hoping that they stick around and get to work like yours did.


----------



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

Pink Cow said:


> Congrats! Was this a package or swarm? W


It was a 3lb package. I had to replace the queen (she was either killed or tried to abscod on Tues (found her dead in the grass 10ft from hive). I was thrilled to see the progress last night...hope they keep it up...and accept the new queen!


----------



## Wyldbee (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks great Kathy! Glad they are doing so well. They are very pretty girls. How are you managing the queen's release? 

I received my package of bees yesterday. they did not survive the UPS trip from TN. So sad. The UPS driver had them in the truck all day long, by the time he got to my home at 4:00 they were pretty much gone. I tried to hive as many as possible. The queen died sometime during the night and about 50 - 100 bees are still holding on. I purchased them from Arnold Honeybee Services. The owner is sending more on Monday or Tuesday. Tess was very willing to send more and he was truly ticked off with the UPS service. I will be picking them up at the UPS drop so this does not happen again to them.

I must add: The "Soap Pixie" has nothing on me! I have had more trouble starting up that I ever imagined. Absconding bees, the mad dash for a queen, and chopping and cutting Lang. frames to build up the hive the queen left behind then to top it all off , package of dead bees. 

Sorry just had to vent! The is a lot to be said for stubborn people , I am glad I am one. I will have bees one way or the other!!

Cheers


----------



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

Wyldbee said:


> Looks great Kathy! Glad they are doing so well. They are very pretty girls. How are you managing the queen's release?


Hi Wyldbee.

I placed the queen cage between bars 5&6. Removed the cork, pierced the candy. Since she had 5 attendants with her, the cage is candy-end up. I am planning to check after 4-5 days. Fingers crossed that they accept her.

I have 3 nucs I'll be picking up next week(tentatively). Hope those go more smoothly!

Sorry about your bee mis-adventures. I guess its all part of the learning curve.


----------



## Sam-Smith (Jul 26, 2009)

Wyldbee said:


> Looks great Kathy! Glad they are doing so well. They are very pretty girls. How are you managing the queen's release?
> 
> I received my package of bees yesterday. they did not survive the UPS trip from TN. So sad. The UPS driver had them in the truck all day long, by the time he got to my home at 4:00 they were pretty much gone. I tried to hive as many as possible. The queen died sometime during the night and about 50 - 100 bees are still holding on. I purchased them from Arnold Honeybee Services. The owner is sending more on Monday or Tuesday. Tess was very willing to send more and he was truly ticked off with the UPS service. I will be picking them up at the UPS drop so this does not happen again to them.
> 
> ...


Wow sometimes the universe seems to conspire against us  I was fortunate last week I got a call from a guy that had three hives in his house, but the weather hasn't been cooperative, it looked nice one morning so I went out, I ended up doing one of the cutouts in a thunderstorm  fortunately I had already moved the brood before the rain started and I had my bee vac, and I found the queen, but the experience for me wasn't very nice :no:

Sam.


----------



## Buzzen (May 13, 2009)

That comb is awesome. What kind of bees did you get, they are darker than most I've seen around here.


----------



## duncan_bees (Mar 20, 2010)

kathygibson said:


> I have 3 nucs I'll be picking up next week(tentatively). Hope those go more smoothly!


Kathy:

Where are you getting your nucs? I know there is a apiary up the road from me off of I-395 and I have a nuc on order from Behavin' in RI. Just wondering if there was somewhere else in SE Connecticut.

John

*edit*

http://www.fullbloomapiaries.com/ is the local apiary I was thinking of.


----------



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

Buzzen said:


> That comb is awesome. What kind of bees did you get, they are darker than most I've seen around here.


Thanks...I am proud of em! They are buckfast bees. Although I re-queened with a Carni...so in a month will likely look different.


----------



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

duncan_bees said:


> Kathy:
> 
> Where are you getting your nucs? .


I didn't know of any nuc suppliers in SE CT...thanks for the tip. I am getting the nucs from Gooserock Farm...they are in NJ.


----------

